# nice route cadiz to portugal



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi as the title says, has anyone done this route ?? im planning to get off the ferry at cadiz from the canaries and work my way noth to potugal/algarve, prob from april onwards fingers x dont want motorways/tolls wild camping a must or inexpensive safe sights thanks in anticipation


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Peaky,Sorry, I haven't got a route for you but I would be interested to know what the ferry cost is from Cadiz to the Canaries.

Mike


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

1200.00eur
nice which ever way you go hi or low road


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

well mike they are quoting me 6th feb from fuereventura with 7m motorhome me and the dog 578 euros, if u go this month its 900 and something euros !!!!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

When we went from Barbate near Cadiz to Tavira on the Algarve last summer, the only sensible route was up to Seville, then across Huelva province. It's like two sides of a triangle, north then west, but there aren't really any more direct routes as much of Huelva is marshland (though a great place to see birds).

We didn't use tolls, and did it in a day's easy drive, so unless you want to go birdwatching you won't need an aire en route.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

There are lots of places to wild camp. There are usually some vans at the marina in Chipiona. There´s a good aire in Sanlucar which is on the seafront but near bars and restaurants and a 5 min walk into the lovely old town. It also has water and emptying facilities.
Once into Portugal lots of places now do a night with water and emptying for 2 or 3 euro e.g. Vilareal, Alvor, Lagos, Portimao marina.
Enjoy!


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes as Easyriders said the only way really is up to Seville and left. The Donana National Park lies in much of the triangle and is not crossable to follow the coast. Any toll roads are avoidable. The Spanish were building a road around the south of Seville last year but I suspect this may not yet be finished.

JohnW


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Literally just done that trip the other way round and endorse all the comments. Easy trip in one day - we did Manta Rota (nice aire 4.50 night) to El Puerto de Santa Maria across the bay from Cadiz - and no need to use toll roads, they are easy to avoid but in Portugal the signposts keep trying to put you on the new toll road, bit of map reading will help. You need to go via Seville, no other way but the ring road is ok, if a bit busy. The new motorway basically isn't there yet, though there has been some construction work carried out.

Incidentally, we were told by a couple we met that they were stopped on the bridge from Spain into Portugal and asked for credit card details. They were given a printout but apparently no charge was taken. We worked out that this could have been so that the automatic toll machines could "clock" their registration and so charge them.

Just leave at the first junction, it's free to there, and take the coast road, lovely run.


----------

